# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  xin trợ giúp biến tần với bob

## ít nói

bob của mình nó có 5 dây thế này . em chưa biết set kiểu gì
biến tần thì set cho khởi động bằng terminal 2 analog signal 10v
cũng chẳng thấy hoạt động

----------


## solero

Biến tần của bác hãng gì? Mã số như nào? Để cấu hình được thì còn cần nhiều thông tin trong manual hơn cái ảnh bác post lên.

----------


## ít nói

> Biến tần của bác hãng gì? Mã số như nào? Để cấu hình được thì còn cần nhiều thông tin trong manual hơn cái ảnh bác post lên.


vâng của mình là teco tverter n2 2.2kw pác à manual đây
https://www.google.com.vn/search?q=t...m=122&ie=UTF-8
ngay đầu tiên ý ạ 
pác giúp em nhé đang bí quá

----------


## emptyhb

> vâng của mình là teco tverter n2 2.2kw pác à manual đây
> https://www.google.com.vn/search?q=t...m=122&ie=UTF-8
> ngay đầu tiên ý ạ 
> pác giúp em nhé đang bí quá


Tốt nhất đổi biến tần cho em rồi em cài đặt luôn cho  :Smile:

----------


## ít nói

> Tốt nhất đổi biến tần cho em rồi em cài đặt luôn cho


Đang cân nhắc . đổi combo 2.2 lấy combo 1.5kw đây

----------

